# jnlp-Datei: Fehler in Zeile 0?



## Titan (28. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ein Applet über WebStart aufrufen und hab dazu folgende JNLP-Datei erstellt:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>  
  <jnlp 
    spec="1.0+" 
    codebase="http://xx.xx.xx.xx/projekte/" href="projekte.jnlp"> 
    <information> 
      <title>Web Start</title> 
      <vendor>TITAN</vendor> 
      <homepage href="www.xxxxx.de"/> 
      <description>Projekt WebStart</description>  
      <offline-allowed/> 
    </information> 
    <security> 
      <all-permissions/> 
    </security> 
    <resources> 
      <j2se version="1.5.0_10" href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se"/> 
      <jar href="Versionskontrolle.jar"/> 
    </resources> 
   <applet-desc main-class="Versionskontrolle" 
                           name="Versionskontrolle.ProjektStart" 
                           width="100" 
                           height="100"
   </applet-desc> 
  </jnlp>
```

Die entsprechende JAR-Datei habe ich signiert.

Nun erscheint beim Aufruf der JNLP-Datei folgende Fehlermeldung


```
Beim Starten/Ausführen der Anwendung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

Kategorie: Startdateifehler

Die Startdatei konnte nicht analysiert werden. Fehler in Zeile 0.
```

bzw.


```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parseXMLAttribute(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parseXMLElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parseXMLElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parseXMLElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parseXMLElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parseXMLElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.main(Unknown Source)
```

Leider weiss ich damit gerade nicht viel anzufangen. Vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Gruss
Titan


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Schau mal nach ob da vielleicht ein BOM versteckt ist.


----------



## Titan (28. Sep 2007)

Ähhhm... Was ist ein BOM?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Google?
Ein Byte Order Mark


----------



## Titan (28. Sep 2007)

Keine versteckten "BOM" gefunden.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, danke trotzdem


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Irgendwas muss da drin sein. Mit dem HEX Editor geschaut?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2007)

Zweiten Thread abgetrennt:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic56621_javac-wird-nicht-gefunden.html


----------

